# 7HT Mag-Pinion Support Sleeve



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

As a follow-up to earlier thread, wanted to start a new thread to help clarify fitting instructions for the Daiwa 7HT mag pinion support, primarily designed to take away any excessive wear caused by the float in the top of the drive shaft and any uneven meshing of the gears, probably more important for fishing than tournament use. 

Special thanks to Russ at Blakdog tackle who helped me secure mine and clarify issues....(there was significant confusion in the original thread in several areas (and I was among the confused)).

*Original areas of discussion where I'd like to clarify:*

*1*-The Mag version does not need it-*Wrong*....same problem exists with Mag as does original and turbo.
*2*-Breakway USA carries them.....*nope*.....Nick doesn't have them. Russ has them on his website (pic at bottom left).
*3*-It goes under the tension cap--*Nope*...it goes in the tunnel on top of the drive shaft (here's a pic from Russ's earlier posting...thumbnail on right..... ignore pic on right inside thumbnail...you can see the tunnel in pic on left (gold plate)).

*Installations instructions:*
*1*-Remove following parts (in reverse order):
46-Handle nut washer
47-Handle nut retainer (circlip...be careful or it'll be lost forever)
48-Handle nut
49-Handle nut plate
50-Handle net screw
*2*-Add a small drop of oil in the support tunnel.
*3*-Slide pinion support sleeve over the support pin.
*4*-Replace parts......*note:* I could not get the handle net washer (#46) back on........isn't needed because the flange on top of the pinion support sleeve fills the space nicely. Or, alternatively, you could grind it down, but think the former is a better solution.

It took me less than 5 minutes for complete installation. And now I'm floatless with even meshing of gears!
Thanks again, Russ!


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello russ,

i hope all is well. Do you know when you are going to get anymore pinion support sleeves in stock?

Thanks,
brian


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I just got a pinion supprt sleave from Russ this week for mine


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

blacksand said:


> Hello russ,
> 
> i hope all is well. Do you know when you are going to get anymore pinion support sleeves in stock?
> 
> ...




In now Brian ... sorry would have come back earlier but haven't had much chance to do any surfing on the forums .. all is well but busy  Hope your good?

http://www.blakdogtackle.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_56&products_id=626


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello Russ,
As a matter of fact, I just purchased some items, including the pinion support sleeve last week. My order was dispatched as well.

Thanks again, Brian


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

blacksand said:


> Hello Russ,
> As a matter of fact, I just purchased some items, including the pinion support sleeve last week. My order was dispatched as well.
> 
> Thanks again, Brian


Cheers Brian .... last couple of weeks have been a bit of a blur 

I need to go :fishing:


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*price*

how much is shipping to usa? texas 78251


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

RWalleySA said:


> how much is shipping to usa? texas 78251


£2.07 std airmail


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*sleeve*

do you guys do paypal if so whats the address?


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

RWalleySA said:


> do you guys do paypal if so whats the address?


Yes we do ... purchase through the shop and it comes up as a payment option.


----------

